# Anyone Collect Garbage Pail Kids?



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay so Garbage Pail Kids are a trading card from the 1980s that made fun of Cabbage Patch Kids in morbid and gory ways. The cards often took a gruesome way of making fun of pop culture and life in the 80s. In other words Garbage Pail Kids trading cards were hilarious and more often then not Halloween themed. 

They branched off to make action figures, clothing, a cartoon that parents banished from the air before it started and a movie that was deemed worst movie ever made. 

I love Garbage Pail Kids and my entire collection was destroyed by an angry teacher growing up in the 1980s all 1000 cards were trashed. I recently have been regaining my collection back and I have obtained the original series 1 2 and parts of 3 4 5 6. 

Does Anybody else collect these if so do you have a pic of your favorite? Here is card 1 from series 1 which is my favorite. Meet Nasty Nick!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Here are a few more of my favorites!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I seem to remember them being really disgusting - you have some of the more tasteful ones, I think! But nope - never collected them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, i'm 59 and garbage pail kids were around when i was a kid. way before the cabbage patch dolls came out. parents were aghast and we were all forbade to have them. i was surprised to see them make a come back in the 80's. and yes, i collect the stickers. 
you have...nasty nick...mine reads...evil eddie
you have...alien ian...i have alien ian...and...outerspace chase
you have...ali gator...mine reads...marshy marshal
i don't have the bat one...it's cool
you have...beth death...i have beth death...and...grim jim
i have...frank n. stein
you have...jack o. lantern...mine reads...duncan pumpkin
it's hard to pick a favorite. probably the same one you picked and this one


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Hallo you have a great collection! I am not saying you are wrong but are you sure they were out before the 80s? The reason I ask is I was positive artist John Pound was the first to draw them to directly mimic Cabbage Patch Kids in 1985. 

I know in the 1960s there were Mars Attacks cards made by Topps and a few other like that but I have never found info on Garbage Pail Kids past 1985. Here is a Wiki link I found as well. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garbage_Pail_Kids


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow that's a flashback. I loved these..hmm but thanks to them, I got called Sicky Vicky...lol I think most kids ended up with garbage pail kid names.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay gris, i'm sure. i didn't keep any of my few old ones, but let me see if my sisters did. would they have dates on the backs? and you do know they are still selling them

i googled garbage pail kids, and there are others who are saying there were some out in the 70's. and there are some who are saying there weren't. but i for sure remember them. i remember when they came out in the 80's too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

HAHA alot of us got called by their names it seemed perfect to use as fodder as a kid. 

hallo yes they should be dated on the side of the borders or the backs. The new ones they are making are now called "flashback GPK cards" It was pretty neat to see them back in circulation.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I use to when I was younger.
I saw some at rite aid a few months ago brought back memories.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I managed to get hold of loads of garbage pail kids scans tonight. It seems the US and UK versions had different names I think sicky vicky was virus iris in the US...If anybody wants them send me a pm 

contains series 1-15, series giants, series sheets, unreleased series 16 cards (also in the series 16 file is a comic with Elvira in it) and some extras


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am 32 years old and I remember them, I wasnt a fan of them and they were pretty dang gross and my sister, Spookyone loves it back then, but the ones I remember were VERY GROSS looking. What I am seeing of yours are kinda neat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> I am 32 years old and I remember them, I wasnt a fan of them and they were pretty dang gross and my sister, Spookyone loves it back then, but the ones I remember were VERY GROSS looking. What I am seeing of yours are kinda neat.


There was a load of gross ones thats for sure but there was also a bunch that really got me in the Halloween mood. Here are a few more of my favs


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't collect them but I really like the Nasty Nick card.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I know Spookyone wouldda liked the Creepy Terry.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't remember any of the cute ones you have Gris....only the gross ones like booger picker or scab eater. I love your halloween ones!
There is a big playhouse in my mom's backyard that is packed full of all the toys we bought in the 80's,maybe I'll unearth our old ones from it one day.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Ohhh I had lots of those as a kid! Each card had a twin, so the same picture would have 2 different possible names. Now I need to go dig around my garage to find them... I think they're still stuck inside my Garfield lunch box... like a little 1980's time capsule.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

I collected "Wacky Packages" cards/stickers, that was in the 70's (im 42 now). I dont recal Garbage Pail Kids until the 80's when my younger bro (10 years younger) began collecting them. If I missed those in the 70's, i'm gonna be baffled as to how that could have happened!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Whacky Packages were awesome Chop! I had some of those back in the day but they have since been lost.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

ok i'm, not sure if you knew this or not but they make garbage pail kids again and you can get them right by the check out with the collector cards, i have all the originals , i use to save my allowance just go buy a ton of packs and i have the little figures that came on front of pack one year too


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

my kids used to have lots of them, they are around yet I think, I don't remember anything like it before the 80's but my mom and dad were fairly strict, I might not of seen them, although someone from school would of had them you would of thought, maybe the were only in limited places........


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

They released them in 1985. Looking through the garbage pail files I have, I found this. I wasn't aware they'd made toys too.












Ah I Just checked it seems this was a fake, customised cabbage patch doll. They'd have made pretty cool dolls though.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah i have seen them before, also on the front of the packs one year they had figures i have two of them


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey gris, here are a few more of mine


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Hallo we have a few of the same ones! I really like the first couple series they did such a good job with them. 

HSITUK that doll is awesome and the mini figures that lilangel speak of are worth alot of money these days. For some reason we all must have lost the figures but kept the cards and thats why they have so much more value to them.


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

I still have thousands of those that I kept from when I was a kid in the 80's. My grandpa used to take us to the arcade and then we would stop at the mini mart and get packs of garbage pail kids along with the candy cigarettes and other old time candy from back in the day.

I'll have to pull them out and take some pictures


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

i have three of the mini figures still and i have my cards from 80's and they are selling them again and i have been buying them for my daughter


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

See this is what I am good at doing. I am just stirring memories from the past and loving hearing the stories associated with buying the cards. See when I was a kid my Dad and I would roll to the mini mart grab some jerky and a pack of GPK cards and then go for a cruise into the hills to look for deer and snakes. If you cant tell I grew up in the country  I have alot of fond memories of these cards.


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah the good ol' days of being a kid lol 

Here are the halloweenish ones I found going through some.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Im pretty jeleous you got Bud Sucker, Dusten to Dust and Hallie Ween! Going throught the collection I found this one today. Now this would make a creepy Halloween Prop!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I found an interesting site all about garbage pail kids and their fakes. It's were I found out about the doll.

http://www.wgpkr.com/GPK/Fakes/

upNsmoke, those cards are awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

up, i like your bright one, your dustin one, and you charlotte one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I found an interesting site all about garbage pail kids and their fakes. It's were I found out about the doll.
> 
> http://www.wgpkr.com/GPK/Fakes/
> 
> upNsmoke, those cards are awesome.


Super cool website I enjoyed looking through all the fakes and homemade stuff. I just bought another 250 cards on ebay they go pretty cheap.


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

That clown was pretty cool what series was he from I had never seen him?

When I saw they were printing them again a while ago I thought about buying some boxes to try and get some of the art sketched ones, but then I thought I shouldn't because I tend to buy too much of the things I like. Now I have the itch to buy some again


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

upNsmoke said:


> That clown was pretty cool what series was he from I had never seen him?
> 
> When I saw they were printing them again a while ago I thought about buying some boxes to try and get some of the art sketched ones, but then I thought I shouldn't because I tend to buy too much of the things I like. Now I have the itch to buy some again


The Clowns from series 14


----------



## bloodymaniac (Jul 30, 2010)

i collected them as a kid i have 3rd series still and my nieces collected all the reprints there doing now


----------

